# Missing Private Messages from user Eternity



## Makai Guy (May 9, 2012)

If you received an email notice of a private message from user Eternity but were not able to visit that message when you logged in, it's because Eternity is a spammer that was sending out spam PMs.  These PMs have all been deleted, but unfortunately the email notices had already been sent out and there is no way to retrieve them.


----------

